# Amon and Equalists vs Day of The Black Sun (Fire Nation)



## Orochibuto (Jun 24, 2012)

Okay, suppose in this scenario instead of the Water Tribe and Earth Kingdom remmants attacking the Fire Nation in the Day of The Black Sun are Amon and the Equalists, their purpose is to defeat the Fire Nation.

Just like in the original series the Fire Nation is prepped for the attack thanks to Azula's information.

Can they do it? Or they still fail?


----------



## Seyta (Jun 24, 2012)

Isn't the Day of Black Sun sort of the day that the Fire Nation...you know... couldn't BEND?


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Jun 24, 2012)

Amon and the equalists have a good chance against the fire nation without the black sun.  They have better tech, and they have Amon (assuming you're letting him use his powers).  Amon can solo any bender he comes across in droves.  

They also have planes.  Even if the sun is no longer eclipsed Amon still has a significant advantage.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 24, 2012)

Amon walks right into the palace, kills everyone, then declares himself ruler of the Fire Nation and proceeds to conquer the world. They can't beat him with their bending what the shit are they going to do without it?


----------



## Treerone (Jun 24, 2012)

The eclipse only lasts 8 minutes. 

Amon and his equalists get blown to bits before they reach the palace.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 24, 2012)

Never change OBD

Never change


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 24, 2012)

This is a really terrible thread.


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Jun 24, 2012)

> The eclipse only lasts 8 minutes.
> 
> Amon and his equalists get blown to bits before they reach the palace.
> __________________



Except they can just bombard the place with a squadron of planes.  Amon can pretty easily own the defending towers.  Not sure how they blow them up when the equalists have superior firepower.


----------



## Treerone (Jun 24, 2012)

Well first off, they don't have submarines. How are they getting passed the net?

Amon has nothing to defeat those tank things, unless he wants to waterbend and lose the respect of his followers.

Iroh took out most of those planes by himself, I'm sure a couple of firebenders could take some planes out.


----------



## RWB (Jun 24, 2012)

Iroh had firebending, lightning, and a plane of his own along with actual flight(by fire jets).


Without those, he and his entire fleet were getting their asses handed to them.


----------



## Treerone (Jun 24, 2012)

I understand.

Wait, Firenation has their war balloons and their airships. Little planes from the LoK are going down.


----------



## RWB (Jun 24, 2012)

...You do realize the airships are going down fast when faced with the biplanes, right?


----------



## Treerone (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm talking about the giant metal ones. The ones with a good amount of firebenders on them.


----------



## Seyta (Jun 24, 2012)

Treerone said:


> The eclipse only lasts 8 minutes.
> 
> Amon and his equalists get blown to bits before they reach the palace.



For the most part this changes my view on things.

If the eclipse was indeed that short, then several things will likely give the Fire Nation the advantage:

1- Amon has a VERY limited number of planes, and the planes themselves are very vulnerable to Firebenders. 

Additionally, the planes had to take off from a specially-designed runway located in the mountains. They were able to utilize the planes against the United Forces due to the fact that they were defending their home turf, from which the planes could actually take flight. How the Equalists plan to deal with the fact that they won't have a runway during an Invasion is beyond me. 

2- The Fire Nation more or less has an army of tanks to deal with any ground troops and equalist mechs. Unlike Aang's group, who brought down most of the tanks using their bending abilities, the Equalists unfortunately, do not have that luxury.



In fact, just look at the SIZE of the larger tanks.
Just one of those would be enough to overrun any mech that it came into contact with.

3- The Fire Nation airships can likely deal with the airships of the Equalists

4- Amon can't bend.
His most faithful follower, the Lieutenant, IMMEDIATELY turned on him the MOMENT he witnessed Amon's bending.

5- 
When the Lieutenant is fodderized by a Polar Bear Dog, I can't imagine what a Cavalry composed of Komodo Rhinos is going to do to a small army of Equalists who specialize in Hand-to-Hand Combat

6- Sheer numbers.
From what was shown, there are just too few Equalists to match the Fire Nation's military forces. 

To put it into perspective, the Equalists were able to bring down the United Forces under Iroh, which consisted of 6-8 ships or so. THIS is only a PORTION of the Fire Nation Navy:


It's likely that the Equalists will be able to plow forth for the 8 minutes of the Black Sun (barring the presence of the Komodo Rhinos and Tanks), but once that's over, they'll probably be screwed.


----------



## Treerone (Jun 24, 2012)

If they're following Sokka's timeline then the black sun wouldn't start well into the invasion. Sokka wanted to invade the imperial city during the eclipse (they did).

Plus, if the Avatar isn't there then Ozai and Azula have no reason to hide. (Or their protectors)


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jun 24, 2012)

lol at everyone saying that they would beat the fire nation, Fire Nation holds them off after 8 minutes pass then stomps them.


----------



## Treerone (Jun 24, 2012)

Also, during the 8 minutes the Dai Li can just take over and fight.


----------



## Seyta (Jun 24, 2012)

Treerone said:


> Also, during the 8 minutes the Dai Li can just take over and fight.



I don't recall there being that many Dai Li Agents present.

I thought the only ones in the Fire Nation were Azula's personal guard.


----------



## Treerone (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes there were only 2 but IIRC, Aang had to have Toph break through the wall for him. They can just defend.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh yes, we totally can't assume Amon will be smart and use the Equalists as a distraction and do a stealth strike the same way Aang and co did killing everyone in his path, nope no one is allowed to use their brain anymore


----------



## Treerone (Jun 24, 2012)

It's not a matter of being smart or not. The Firenation put Team Avatar to shame on the Day of Black Sun.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jun 24, 2012)

Plus the Fire Nation have HUGE numbers compared to the Equalist, they have no chance. His lieutenant gonna be with him the entire time until ordered, but knowing him, he'll report back and once he sees Amon bending Amon loses his army thus making him vs the entire nation which he'll lose. badly.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 24, 2012)

They made it into the palace, if he makes it into the palace the royal family is dead. Everyone he runs into is getting blood bent and having their throats slit before they can do shit. His father blindsided Toph before she could do shit he'd going to do the same to Azula's bodyguards and then kill her.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 24, 2012)

So do the Equalists have their fleet of airships, their mecha tanks, and their plane squadrons for this Orochibuto?


----------



## Treerone (Jun 24, 2012)

They made it to the palace because they were amazing warriors and had amazing tanks. Amon and his Equalists are getting destroyed.

Sokka planned everything out. He knew what type of weapons to use, what formation they should take, and what defenses they should have.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 24, 2012)

Treerone said:


> They made it to the palace because they were amazing warriors and had amazing tanks. Amon and his Equalists are getting destroyed.
> 
> Sokka planned everything out. He knew what type of weapons to use, what formation they should take, and what defenses they should have.


And the Equalists have far superior tech, are far more agile than the Firebenders, and have a literal fleet of aircraft and mecha tanks to use.


----------



## Treerone (Jun 24, 2012)

Firenation has their giant metal warships and their war balloons.

Not to mention their tanks and their animals.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 24, 2012)

Treerone said:


> Firenation has their giant metal warships and their war balloons.
> 
> Not to mention their tanks and their animals.


The Fire Nation has a far more limited number of primitive airships and flimsy war balloons. The Equalists possess latest model airships and airplanes which can fly circles around the war balloons and airships and sink the fleet that the Fire Nation has.

And the Equalists have Mecha Tanks which are excellent counters to the primitive Fire Nation tanks.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 24, 2012)

Amon has enough toys to create a big enough distraction to sneak into the palace and murder everyone there  No, they don't have the numbers to win in an actual ground war but they don't need to for a win, all they need to do is kill Ozai and Azula.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 24, 2012)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Amon has enough toys to create a big enough distraction to sneak into the palace and murder everyone there  No, they don't have the numbers to win in an actual ground war but they don't need to for a win, all they need to do is kill Ozai and Azula.


Or take either of their bending away. Which he can do with ease.


----------



## Treerone (Jun 24, 2012)

The firelord and Azula are in a maze of tunnels under a mountain. The only reason Team Avatar found them was because of Toph's sensing.

Not to mention ATLA bending > LoK bending (for the most part)


----------



## Seyta (Jun 24, 2012)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> They made it into the palace, if he makes it into the palace the royal family is dead. Everyone he runs into is getting blood bent and having their throats slit before they can do shit. His father blindsided Toph before she could do shit he'd going to do the same to Azula's bodyguards and then kill her.



Here's the first problem with that.

1- You're assuming Amon will take that course of action, when he has RARELY been shown to be a man of stealth.

When his airships attacked the Air Temple, he was IN the leading ship.

When he attacked Tarlock, he was WITH the assault group

When he attacked the Arena, he was front and center.

Amon's style of combat is quite literally, making sure that as MANY people see what he does as possible. 

2- Aang and Co. NEVER reached Fire Lord Ozai. That was Zuko, who has been eliminated from this scenario, and only knew the location to begin with because he's the Prince.

Instead, they ended up in the throne room with Azula.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> And the Equalists have far superior tech, are far more agile than the Firebenders, and have a literal fleet of aircraft and mecha tanks to use.



Equalists have no tanks and they have been shown to command something close to a total of 6-8 airships.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 24, 2012)

Seyta said:


> Equalists have no tanks and they have been shown to command something close to a total of 6-8 airships.


The Equalists had dozens of airships. They needed them to take over Republic City. And they have Mecha Tanks which are far superior to the 70+ year old Fire Nation tank.


----------



## Treerone (Jun 24, 2012)

Not really, you either need to bend to destroy the Firenation tanks or bomb them (the planes will be kinda busy)

You're forgetting the Firenation fodderized the entire world.

If Ozai and Azula come out, along with their guards and the Dai Li, then Amon is in serious trouble.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jun 24, 2012)

Like seriously, people are overestimating their ability here. The Firenation is leagues above the equalist.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 24, 2012)

Aang isn't really a stealthy person, he went along with it for the plan. Amon wouldn't be stupid enough to think a direct assault would work. Thus he'd opt for a stealth assassination.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 24, 2012)

Treerone said:


> Not really, you either need to bend to destroy the Firenation tanks or bomb them (the planes will be kinda busy)


The planes run circles around anything in the air in this era. They can leisurely make bombing runs on the tanks. Or the Mecha Tanks can fire wires and _electrocute_ the tank crews inside.


> You're forgetting the Firenation fodderized the entire world.


Only because the entire world was less technologically advanced than they were at that time.



DarkLord Omega said:


> Like seriously, people are overestimating their ability here. The Firenation is leagues above the equalist.


No, it isn't. The Fire Nation are fighting a war 70 years before the Equalists show up. The Equalists have shown superior training, deadly against benders, and have the superior technology.


----------



## Treerone (Jun 24, 2012)

No one has answered my question from earlier. How are the equalists getting passed the net if they don't have submarines? 


You're serious underestimating the Fire nation. Team Avatar was completely fodderized, they had everything planned out and they were stronger than Amon and his group.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jun 24, 2012)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Aang isn't really a stealthy person, he went along with it for the plan. Amon wouldn't be stupid enough to think a direct assault would work. Thus he'd opt for a stealth assassination.



Which won't work given to how they won't know where Azula and Ozai is at.


----------



## Seyta (Jun 24, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The Equalists had dozens of airships. They needed them to take over Republic City. And they have Mecha Tanks which are far superior to the 70+ year old Fire Nation tank.



If you're talking about those irregular robot-like structures, then you're SEVERELY over-estimating the threat that they pose. To begin with, they are specially designed by Sato to combat benders. The issue is that much of the Fire Nation's military is composed of oversized animals and machines.

Additionally, If you remember, three of them were overpowered by a single polar bear dog.

The Fire Nation possesses an entire Cavalry composed of Komodo Rhinos, which are of approximate size and build to the Polar Bear Dog. The real difference is that the Rhinos also have enormous horns the size of humans on their heads.

Additionally, the Fire Nation possesses tanks FAR larger than the Robots. In fact, I was kind enough to give you a picture in my post on the first page.




SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The planes run circles around anything in the air in this era. They can leisurely make bombing runs on the tanks. Or the Mecha Tanks can fire wires and _electrocute_ the tank crews inside.
> 
> Only because the entire world was less technologically advanced than they were at that time.
> 
> ...



Amon's planes numbered about a dozen and a half, each of them was shown to carry about 4 bombs, and as stated before, the Equalists do not have a Runway.




Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Aang isn't really a stealthy person, he went along with it for the plan. Amon wouldn't be stupid enough to think a direct assault would work. Thus he'd opt for a stealth assassination.



This would work if the OP specified that Amon were a hollow puppet that Ultimate Deathsaurer were allowed to control, as opposed to having his own personality and preferred style of combat.

Unfortunately, Amon is NOT a Hollow Puppet, and what you say is NOT a likely course of Action. 

Additionally, Aang has been stealthy MANY times. For instance, he dressed up as a female Kyoshi Warrior in the "Warriors of Kyoshi"


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 24, 2012)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Which won't work given to how they won't know where Azula and Ozai is at.



He'll run into Azula eventually. After she is dead he can declare himself ruler because Ozai is too afraid to fight him then he'll be forced to show himself and be killed.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 24, 2012)

Seyta said:


> If you're talking about those irregular robot-like structures, then you're SEVERELY over-estimating the threat that they pose. To begin with, they are specially designed by Sato to combat benders. The issue is that much of the Fire Nation's military is composed of oversized animals and machines.


Still doesn't hurt that the Mecha Tanks can electrify the Fire Nation tanks. 

Its like saying a WWI tank can defeat a WWII tank.


> Additionally, If you remember, three of them were overpowered by a single polar bear dog.


Said Polar Bear Dog has had far superior feats of speed and strength to other animals.


> The Fire Nation possesses an entire Cavalry composed of Komodo Rhinos, which are of approximate size and build to the Polar Bear Dog. The real difference is that the Rhinos also have enormous horns the size of humans on their heads.


And Komodo Rhinos are no where near as fast or agile as Naga, which is why she was able to overpower the three Mecha tanks.


> Additionally, the Fire Nation possesses tanks FAR larger than the Robots. In fact, I was kind enough to give you a picture in my post on the first page.


And you do know that the tanks have varied in size a lot over the course of Avatar, right? Not to mention that again, they're still vulnerable to electrocution.

Could a Mark I tank of WWI defeat a Sherman Tank from WWII?



Treerone said:


> No one has answered my question from earlier. How are the equalists getting passed the net if they don't have submarines?


Fly over them with airships?



> You're serious underestimating the Fire nation. Team Avatar was completely fodderized, they had everything planned out and they were stronger than Amon and his group.


Given Team Avatar took down the entire harbor, that's not much for 'fodderizing'. And stronger? You're underestimating the Korra series.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jun 24, 2012)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> He'll run into Azula eventually. After she is dead he can declare himself ruler because Ozai is too afraid to fight him then he'll be forced to show himself and be killed.



Unlikely given that they would have to find her first, but wait they don't have an earth bender to sense them


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 24, 2012)

The throne room is generally in the center of a palace, this isn't really rocket science.


----------



## Treerone (Jun 24, 2012)

Azula and Ozai are in a labyrinth under a mountain far away. They aren't finding them.  



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> -snip-
> Fly over them with airships?



.....

Anyway, the airships are faster than the ones the Firenation had, correct. But they wont even dent them. Instead of having Toph metal bend them, Sokka had to crash them into eachother to take them down.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 24, 2012)

Treerone said:


> .....
> 
> Anyway, the airships are faster than the ones the Firenation had, correct. But they wont even dent them. Instead of having Toph metal bend them, Sokka had to crash them into eachother to take them down.


They are far faster and arguably more heavily armed.


----------



## Treerone (Jun 24, 2012)

They also have a large number of firebenders on board. Amon's ships are getting destroyed and so are his equalists.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jun 24, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> They are far faster and arguably more heavily armed.



Heavily armed what? All they got is fire bombs, nothing else. Stop overestimating them


----------



## Seyta (Jun 24, 2012)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> He'll run into Azula eventually. After she is dead he can declare himself ruler because Ozai is too afraid to fight him then he'll be forced to show himself and be killed.



This scenario legitimately makes no sense.

1- It requires Amon to take an uncharacteristic course of action
2- You're hinging its occurrence on a chance event while assuming that Amon will spend an unspecified amount of time running around in the catacombs beneath the Fire Nation palace.
3- You're making an uncharacteristic assumption of Ozai

Yes, we get it, you're a crazed Amon fan who's horrendously upset that he was blown up on a boat off the coast of Republic City. 

That doesn't mean you just make up improbable scenarios and courses of action to bolster his standing in an online forum



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Still doesn't hurt that the Mecha Tanks can electrify the Fire Nation tanks.
> 
> Its like saying a WWI tank can defeat a WWII tank.
> 
> ...



No, it is NOT like saying a WWI tank can defeat a WWII tank, because what you described is NOT a Tank.

First of all, the Mechs designed by Sato have a GLASS Cockpit.
GLASS.



Do you SEE the Length of that Horn?
There is quite literally an army of those creatures at the Fire Nation's Disposal, and they would put an end to ANY Mech simply by RAMMING it head first.

Second, the mobility of the Mechs is TERRIBLE


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm assuming that the Day of Black Sun is still in effect amirite


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 24, 2012)

Treerone said:


> They also have a large number of firebenders on board. Amon's ships are getting destroyed and so are his equalists.


You really underestimate the Equalists.


DarkLord Omega said:


> Heavily armed what? All they got is fire bombs, nothing else. Stop overestimating them


No, you're underestimating them.

Its hilarious that a force from 70 years ago can defeat the modern war machine that the Equalists created.


----------



## Treerone (Jun 24, 2012)

It lasts 8 minutes and did not start until Team Avatar made it to the imperial city.


Those machines all got destroyed by Iroh. Are you really sure they can't be destroyed by a full fleet of giant metal warplanes loaded with firebenders?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 24, 2012)

Treerone said:


> Azula and Ozai are in a labyrinth under a mountain far away. They aren't finding them.



They're going to be hiding why? They have no history with Amon to suspect an attack.


----------



## Treerone (Jun 24, 2012)

It's the same situation except Amon is coming instead of Aang. They aren't being found unless they somehow get a Toph.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 24, 2012)

Treerone said:


> Those machines all got destroyed by Iroh. Are you really sure they can't be destroyed by a full fleet of giant metal warplanes loaded with firebenders?


Iroh's showed far better skill than the Firebender grunts.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 24, 2012)

All it takes is eight minutes mein square

This is aside from Amon being able to bloodbend multiple targets all at once

Tech is the only thing going for them

But not sure of how their tanks can stand up to bombs and missiles from Amon's fleet 

Ocho minutos mein square


----------



## Treerone (Jun 24, 2012)

^You're not understanding. The Black Sun doesn't start right away. It was timed to start when they reach the imperial city.

There were dozens of them in just one plane. Not to mention if Amon's plane even touch the Firenation planes they're probably going to drop.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 24, 2012)

Seyta said:


> This scenario legitimately makes no sense.


It makes perfect sense.



> 1- It requires Amon to take an uncharacteristic course of action


Because attacking an army head on makes sense 



> 2- You're hinging its occurrence on a chance event while assuming that Amon will spend an unspecified amount of time running around in the catacombs beneath the Fire Nation palace.


Why are they even hiding there? Regardless he has no reason to retreat until he finds them, no one is going to stop him.



> 3- You're making an uncharacteristic assumption of Ozai


He has an ego, this is made perfectly clear. Poke at that ego and he will snap.



> Yes, we get it, you're a crazed Amon fan who's horrendously upset that he was blown up on a boat off the coast of Republic City.


I don't like Amon, he has next to no depth and he was made to simply be a cheap opponent 



> That doesn't mean you just make up improbable scenarios and courses of action to bolster his standing in an online forum


Whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## Seyta (Jun 24, 2012)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> They're going to be hiding why? They have no history with Amon to suspect an attack.



The OP specifies that the Fire Nation KNOWS about this attack. In fact, he specifies that the Fire Nation is "Prepped" for the attack as well.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 24, 2012)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I don't like Amon, he has next to no depth and he was made to simply be a cheap opponent



Yet still better than Asami

Dead weight in its purest form


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 24, 2012)

They know about an attack, this does not indicate they'd assume it to be a legitimate threat. Ozai was afraid of the Avatar, he doesn't know who or what Amon is.


----------



## Treerone (Jun 24, 2012)

It's the same exact situation except that Equalists are attacking. The Imperial city is going to be deserted when they get there.


----------



## Seyta (Jun 24, 2012)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> It makes perfect sense.
> 
> Because attacking an army head on makes sense
> 
> ...



When you're backed by an army, yes, attacking an army DOES seem to make sense.

In fact, Amon ordered what was more or less a head-on attack on the United Forces Fleet using his planes and airships.

Also, what series were you even watching?
Why were they hiding in the Fire Nation Catacombs?
Because every Firebender knows that his/her power to bend is absent during the 8 minutes of the black Sun.

If you remember, Aang's group never even successfully located Ozai where he was hiding. It was Zuko who did, and that was only because he was not antagonized by his father at the time and had prior knowledge of the location.

And Yes, Ozai has an Ego. However, just what exactly is supposed to be "inciting" his ego here.

He went into an underground bunker to hide from a TWELVE-YEAR-OLD BOY.




Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> They know about an attack, this does not indicate they'd assume it to be a legitimate threat. Ozai was afraid of the Avatar, he doesn't know who or what Amon is.



The OP states that the Fire Nation is prepped for the attack "Thanks to Azula's information".

Also, your complaint is simply a shot at playing technicalities using the vaguer aspects of the OP. I could say the same thing and define "prepped for the attack" as:

_Ozai has prepared by finding one of the two remaining dragons and convincing it to annihilate the Equalist Armies the moment they approach._

The scenario is utterly ridiculous. But incidentally, so is your scenario in which the Fire Nation has, for whatever reason, prepared for an attack that they do not take seriously. Incidentally, no one engages in preparation if there's nothing to actually prepare for.

In the original scenario, they knew of Aang and all of his abilities. Replace Aang with Amon. That's your new scenario.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 24, 2012)

I find it hilarious to suggest that they'd take the Equalists remotely serious in the first place, we're not talking the Avatar here. We're talking a group that as far as they know is compromised of non benders. If the city is abandoned the attack planes notice and the attack is cancelled, nothing happens. The end.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 24, 2012)

Seyta said:


> He went into an underground bunker to hide from a TWELVE-YEAR-OLD BOY.



Oh God


----------



## Treerone (Jun 24, 2012)

Not really. The Avatars kept on going even though they knew the city was abandoned.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 24, 2012)

That's because they really had no choice. Amon can just sit back and asspull new technology and try again later. He isn't trying to save everyone.


----------



## Seyta (Jun 24, 2012)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> That's because they really had no choice. Amon can just sit back and asspull new technology and try again later. He isn't trying to save everyone.



Yes, but then it's not "Amon and the Equalists vs Day of the Black Sun (Fire Nation)" now is it?

Instead, it becomes "Amon and the Equalists vs The Fire Nation over and over until Sato can create some sort of device that makes Amon victorious"


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 24, 2012)

No it isn't but that's the point. Amon isn't Aang and he wont behave like Aang. Who wins? No one fights


----------



## Seyta (Jun 24, 2012)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> No it isn't but that's the point. Amon isn't Aang and he wont behave like Aang. Who wins? No one fights



Starting to see the humor in this a bit.

I apologize for the very unnecessary insults I delivered earlier.

Going back and forth between the mass of Avatar-related threads (one of the worse ones being Aang vs. Saiyan Saga Goku) that have recently sprung up has me a bit frustrated at times.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 24, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> So do the Equalists have their fleet of airships, their mecha tanks, and their plane squadrons for this Orochibuto?



Yes, everything.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm not bothered by the influx of threads, we did just have the season finale so it was a given. Certainly not as bad as Edo Tensei was. But yeah, this thread is a colossal waste of time unless we're actually forcing people to act like complete morons and do stuff that is just silly. Amon doesn't have the motive to walk into an obvious trap like Aang did, he'd pull back and play to his strengths. I still don't think the Fire Nation would take them seriously but w/e it's not important.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 24, 2012)

Nothing will stop Amon...

Why is the obd the dumbest place on the internet?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 24, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Why is the obd the dumbest place on the internet?



Because the staff is insistent on running the regulars out of the section  I mean hey, at least I wasn't arguing a direct assault on the entire army


----------



## Treerone (Jun 24, 2012)

Saying Amon would lose isn't dumb, saying he would win is.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 24, 2012)

I do believe you missed the sarcasm...


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 24, 2012)

How would any person beat him if they're too busy being dropped on the floor???


----------



## Treerone (Jun 24, 2012)

Planes, tanks, attack towers. I don't know, you pick.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 24, 2012)

Or maybe I'm wrong... He's not going to beat the entire army in 8 minutes


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 24, 2012)

Equalists cant do it. 

1. The distance is too far.
2. Ozai and Azula are untouchable/untraceable. 
3. If Amon uses waterbending in front of his troops, they will revolt. 

1. The fight for the Equalists wont start on the shore but against the FN Navy blockade. The Equalists will spend bombs/time to take them out, and the biplanes might even be revealed and relayed to Ozai before they reach land.

When they reach the shore the ground troops could be fairly even on either side, but in the end ground troops / defenses will be defeated by air superiority.  Biplanes and Equalists Airships should dominate FN ground forces but that may just prompt Ozai to send his Dragonairships sooner depending on if the eclipse has passed or not.

2. Even if Amon with some speedy steamcycles gets passed the gauntlet and reaches the Capital Palace he cant find/touch Ozai/Azula. Toph was just that broken in the initial series. Without her Sokka's plan would have failed right then and there.

3. Amon could dominate and subdue the FN ground forces if he used all his powers and just claim Capital for himself, and wait for Azula and Ozai to eventually come out and challenge him. But then he looses all his men's loyalty and they either leave him or fight him which in the end leaves him with no army to back him up.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 24, 2012)

Okay, Amon clearly lose in Aang's scenario.

What if the Fire Nation doesnt know about the Black Sun, can he win in that scenario?


----------

